# Husqvarna 435 Chainsaw Leaking Oil



## smeltjr (May 8, 2005)

So I got this to replace 80's McCulloch. 16" bar and I use it only a few of times a year. No flaming but I did buy as a factory refurb for well over $125 off - I can take it back but the engine runs well. 

It leaves a puddle of chain oil after using and I noticed it is also dripping when cutting from the bottom of the saw. The chain is getting oil. So, not being a real difficult machine to get to the oiler, I removed the clutch and cover to get to the oiler and around the crankshaft where the oiler gear is the machine is packed with grease. I know the small needle bearing needs grease but this area is beneath this and behind the metal cover. I have tried to attach a pix. None of the pix I have seen surfing on cleaning these up or replacing oiler etc. do this. I am thinking that the dripping is melting grease from this area. The Rubber oil tube has no leak and seems to seep out the oval end at the top front of the saw as is supposed to. Can anyone comment on the grease packed area???

Wont allow attach jpg


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most of these saws employee a mechanical auto oil pump, which delivers oil to the bar and chain pretty much continually while the engine is running. Oil will drip out of the bar and chain area and it's not uncommon for the build up that occurs to leak out long after the unit has been shut down. Heat build up in the oil tank from the engine can also result in some tank pressure that will push oil out after the unit is shut down. 

It can be somewhat messy, but as long as the bar and chain is getting lube and the tank is not running dry prior to the fuel running out, then all will be alright. If your not using bar and chain lube, you might try switching as regular oil may pump out faster, particularly if your using a multi viscosity oil.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

First, what 30yr. said.
In addition:
Thin / cheap bar oil can cause this (yes, I'm reinforcing 30yr!).
Oil tank vents can cause this, should only let air in not out and often vent by bar.
Have seen bad oil pumps pass oil when sitting idle (not running).
Rare occasion have seen cracked oil tanks (usually from impact damage in the front), recently had one where the chain catcher did it's job and rotated in the housing, cutting a hole in the oil tank.

Have to remove the bar, clean the effected area up with solvent or spray cleaner, and then observe it. Place it on clean cardboard if you have to and let it sit overnight. I had one I had to let sit 3 days...that one was a tank vent, and wouldn't leak right away.


----------

